# Looking for box car kits from Burl Rice



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi guys, If any of you have any spare 60ft box car kits from Burl Rice that you are not using and wish to sell Please let me know as im looking for a few to buy. As Burl has suspended his kit building for the time being im hoping some one out there has some there not going to use. Thank You,
Nick. 



[email protected]


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick, 

There sure should be some since I've never seen anyone besides myself post pictures of completed boxcars. 

I'd like to see some pictures of others completed Burl kits.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just points out, if somebody is making some stuff to sell out of their garage or basement, you better jump on it while you can, because they never last very long. I've seen this over and over, in my years of different hobbies.


----------

